# Let it Go



## PhoenixDown (Mar 3, 2011)

It is retarded to pursue understanding DP at all, it's retarded to even spend a moment's time pondering it. After you rule out organic causes, vitamin deficiencies, candida, migraines... stop digging and get therapy, be healthy, and delve into life 100%. Thinking about finding a solution to DP is like trying to solve a metaphysical question like - does God exist. There are too main theories on the subject. Some of the posters do not have DP and others have it from a separate mental illness that needs to be treated. Do not assume you won't recover from all the bleakness u read on here- there has never been adequate research on this condition!! Many people do recover, most of whom never would have realized they had this condition let alone give themself up to be studied for it. Do not believe random poster's theories on it just because they have been through it. Do not take up solving the DP mystery unless you want to dedicate your life to it.

However, you may find a solution through action and engagement with life. It is essentially your only option. If the problem is anxiety, moving on will allow you to recover. If it is more deep seated, at least you will be engaging in life. Set up a sustainable life and let some time pass, embrace the suffering when it comes, realize that life is a total blessing. Lately I've fallen into the trap of thinking that how I feel is the most important thing to me. In reality, there is a lot of things I want to accomplish with this life - whether I'm feeling good or not. What is awesome about this condition? I am still sane and coherent - so I still have a voice in society. The negative part is I feel like shit. Perhaps I am largely stripped of my own enjoyment, however I still hold incredible agency as a human and that's something to be thankful for.


----------



## Aridity (Jun 12, 2011)

This is true,I felt SO SO SO much better when I didn't even know that I had DR. Now that I know it's seems only getting worse and worse with the day because I'm thinking about 24/7 even when I'm distracted or something I'm stil thinking about it how weird it sound it's always in my mind and I know have the feeling that it will never go away and that I made permanent damage in my brain,I'm so disconnected from reality right now,if it's gets any worse I have the feeling that I will lose my mind and that this disease is going to take over without me even noticing it. I dont know what the fuck I should do I can't go outside nothing,I can't even talk normally with somebody,this is no life.. My fucking life is ruined,and this fucking website made it even fucking worse I should've never come here I sware the fucking god.


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

Agreed, let's just get off this site


----------



## vathomson (Jun 20, 2011)

PhoenixDown said:


> It is retarded to pursue understanding DP at all, it's retarded to even spend a moment's time pondering it. After you rule out organic causes, vitamin deficiencies, candida, migraines... stop digging and get therapy, be healthy, and delve into life 100%. Thinking about finding a solution to DP is like trying to solve a metaphysical question like - does God exist. There are too main theories on the subject. Some of the posters do not have DP and others have it from a separate mental illness that needs to be treated. Do not assume you won't recover from all the bleakness u read on here- there has never been adequate research on this condition!! Many people do recover, most of whom never would have realized they had this condition let alone give themself up to be studied for it. Do not believe random poster's theories on it just because they have been through it. Do not take up solving the DP mystery unless you want to dedicate your life to it.
> 
> However, you may find a solution through action and engagement with life. It is essentially your only option. If the problem is anxiety, moving on will allow you to recover. If it is more deep seated, at least you will be engaging in life. Set up a sustainable life and let some time pass, embrace the suffering when it comes, realize that life is a total blessing. Lately I've fallen into the trap of thinking that how I feel is the most important thing to me. In reality, there is a lot of things I want to accomplish with this life - whether I'm feeling good or not. What is awesome about this condition? I am still sane and coherent - so I still have a voice in society. The negative part is I feel like shit. Perhaps I am largely stripped of my own enjoyment, however I still hold incredible agency as a human and that's something to be thankful for.


I thought your post was one of the most positive ones I've read here. To me I think the scariest thing was when I didn't understand what was going on. I started seeing a counselor and he's been helping me with tools to get me through the real rough times it's not gone but at a level that I can function with most the time. 3 steps forward 2 steps back but thats encouraging to me. To know what I am battling is half the victory. I am more productive because for me the fear is gone of not knowing. Good can come out of any situation if we just leave ourselves open for it.


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2011)

PhoenixDown said:


> It is retarded to pursue understanding DP at all, it's retarded to even spend a moment's time pondering it. After you rule out organic causes, vitamin deficiencies, candida, migraines... stop digging and get therapy, be healthy, and delve into life 100%. Thinking about finding a solution to DP is like trying to solve a metaphysical question like - does God exist.


EXACTLY. It's just not possible to trying to understand it by "looking" at and suffering. Once you get out, you may understand it.


----------

